# [Shiva] Der vereinte Kreis sucht Dich!



## EL5TER (1. März 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,

wir sind auf der Suche nach weiteren Mitstreitern, die sich uns anschließen wollen und mit uns Abenteuer erleben wollen. Dabei wollen wir den Spaß nicht aus den Augen lassen und ohne großen Druck und Stress das Spiel mit allen Einzelheiten genießen.

Über Uns:
Wir haben unsere FG erst vor kurzem erstellt um Leuten einen Platz zu bieten, dass Spiel genießen zu können ohne dabei das Real Life zu kurz kommen zu lassen. Wir sind alle berufstätig und/oder haben Familie. Auch wir möchten natürlich die Raids sehen und auch irgendwann meistern, dass ganze aber ohne großen Druck und Stress.
Uns ist ein familiäres Klima sehr wichtig. Wir interessieren uns nicht für euer können oder eure Leistung, sondern um die Person die auf der anderen Seite des Monitors sitzt.
Wir sind ein (noch kleiner) lockerer Haufen, unterhalten uns gerne im Teamspeak und suchen Member, denen das Menschliche und der Zusammenhalt sehr wichtig ist.

Unsere Ziele
Unser Ziel ist es erstmal eine freundliche, hilfsbereite Gesellschaft aufzubauen, die jedem Spieler oder jeder Spielerin ein zu Hause bietet. Eine Gesellschaft in der man sich einfach wohl fühlen kann.
Auch wir möchten den Endcontent clearen, allerdings ohne 4 mal die Woche raiden zu gehen. Alles ohne Zwang, Stress und Druck.
Wir wollen ein entspanntes Klima in dem sich jeder gegenseitig hilft und ein freundlicher und humorvoller Umgangston herscht.
Wir sind nur so stark wie unser schwächstes Glied!

Was erwarten wir?
- Spieler die sich gerne aktiv am Gildenleben beteiligen
- Spieler ab 18+
- humorvolle, hilfsbereite Spieler
- Spaß am Spiel

Was könnt ihr erwarten?
- eine Erfahrfene Gildenleitung
- einen eigenen TS³ Server
- humorvolle, hilfsbereite und aufgeschlossene Leute
- viel Spaß im Teamspeak mit uns Chaoten 

Wie kann ich mich bewerben?
Wenn wir nun Euer Interesse geweckt haben, dann könnt ihr euch entweder bei mir Ingame melden.
Ihr findet mich dort unter dem Namen Phyoe Carnivora
Oder ihr kommt einfach auf einen Plausch auf unserem Teamspeak³ Serever vorbei. Die Daten dafür bekommt ihr von mir indem ihr mich Ingame anschreibt oder hier via PN.


Wenn ihr weitere Fragen habt dann scheut Euch nicht diese zu stellen. Schreibt mich an, ich beantworte gerne all Eure Fragen.

Wir freuen uns von Euch zu hören

Gruß
Phyoe Carnivora


----------



## hockomat (1. März 2014)

Alan wird Gilden Leiter  
Thumbs UP !!!


----------



## EL5TER (1. März 2014)

"IST" Gildenleiter  und Allan bitte mit 2 L Herr Hock 
Ja, wir wollten selber was auf die Beine stellen, damit das nach unseren Vorstellungen läuft.


----------



## EL5TER (9. März 2014)

Wir suchen weiterhin nach netten, aktiven Membern die gerne Abends mit uns im TS verweilen und sich über Gott und die Welt unterhalten.
Wir sind immer noch im Aufbau, jeder hat hier also die Chance sich einzubringen.


----------



## dondrien (14. April 2014)

*


----------



## SturmKap (2. Juli 2015)

Gibt es das Angebot noch? Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer deutschsprachigen FG die mich durch das Spiel leitet 

Ich bin zwar auf Odin gestartet, aber noch nicht so weit das ein Wechsel schmerzen würde.


----------

